# What to start with



## gtxkid (Dec 24, 2012)

I am 52 and i started with AFX back in the late 60's and early 70's with magna traction as the newest one i had.
Just sold all of that a year ago.

My brother has a boy 8 years old and a girl 12 or 13.

What is the latest and greatest one out now.

I kinda like the one i seen on Stacy David gears show on tv.
Cars drive on and off the track without a locating pin, had a lot of new feature's.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Tomy AFX might be the best deal going with the Super International set.

I've been to your part of the country quite a bit. Check out this "neon" sign.

http://www.microstru.com/2750_Pensacola.html


----------



## gtxkid (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes 
Very cool 
I seen on on that gears show Stacy david.
No slot and you can drive the cars on and off of the track from pits.
Was cool.
Who makes it.
OH Yes i love the sign.
Moved down here from Colorado year ago.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That was a Carrera digital racing set. It still uses slots. The cars have chips in them that when you go over certain sections of track , it moves a lever in the track so you can change lanes.


----------



## gtxkid (Dec 24, 2012)

I am looking for slot less.
It was on that show.
I remember he cars were bigger like 1/24.
Was cool.
You could drive the cars on and off the track into the pits.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

This was the episode with slot cars. They used Artistic license when showing the cars leaving the infeild and going onto the track. As dge467 stated it was a Carrera digital racing set. Unless I missed something you saw different.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

freeze frame


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Artistic License? A lot of that footage was a "load".

I tried a Scaletrix 1/32nd digital set a couple years ago on a 4x8 table. In the end it amounts to bumper cars that are way too nice to race. Only the (I think they called them) "rugged" cars (Mini Coopers) could stand the beating. Child and adult alike delighted in the ability to smash things to hell. I was damn near impossible to have a race.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Artistic License. I was being nice it is Christmas. And I was not sitting next to Al's Aunt.



alpink said:


> kiwi, it is human nature, some folks just speak their mind.
> I have heard a saying "if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing"
> my aunt, however always said "if you nothing nice to say, come sit by me"
> so, different strokes for different folks.
> how YOU doin?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

gtxkid said:


> Moved down here from Colorado year ago.


Have you seen a flying saucer yet? 


For those who may not know Gulf Breeze, FL is the top spot in the US for UFO sightings.


That sign was there in 1963 when I first went to Pensacola.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

As Far As I Know, and this is only based on a lengthy discussion on another slot car board, there is a new slotless system, but appears to be very much a "do it yourself" system. There are no commercial track peices for it. The cars use magnetic guides to follow wires embedded in the track and are in most other ways just 1/32nd RC cars with non-proportional steering. It is definately NOT something that appeared on Gearz. 

http://www.magracing.co.uk/


----------



## Boots Baker (Dec 10, 2012)

*Microstuc*

Gerome 

Very cool site, thanks!!


----------

